# Gamesday Chicago [Various Sources]



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Here's the first batch of news from GD Chicago. Props to Warseer, BoLS, B&C and TerranForge for these.



> From Terran Forge's Twitter Feed:
> http://twitter.com/KevTerranForge
> 
> QUOTE
> ...





> From Warseer
> http://www.warseer.com/forums/showthread.php?t=211712
> 
> QUOTE
> ...





> From Jervis
> 
> -The Studio loves the idea of Chaos Legion specific codices. It will allow GW to build Legion specific models, but is still a while off.
> -Necrons are further along that that, and Mike (???, unclear) has been dropping hints of what we may see in an upcoming Necron codex in various books.
> -Global Studio Presentation starting soon...





> From Bell of Lost Souls
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> ...


----------



## Gul Torgo (Mar 31, 2008)

How odd that they seem to be going down the path of multiple specific Chaos Legion codices rather than a Codex: Chaos Legions or just having the 5th Ed. Codex: Chaos Space Marines refocus on them instead of renegades. It seems like they already have far to many codices to keep updated in a timely fashion.

Sad to see that the Dark Eldar are further away than hoped. Sounds like Necrons or 'Nids may be after Space Wolves.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

I love the idea of full on single Chaos books. What GW needs to do is increase the size of the dev team to the point that every army is continually being worked on, FAQ'd, etc.


----------



## MuckySquirrel (Nov 27, 2007)

Just got back from the Games Day having unearthed a few interesting bits of information. Ok...

*Dark Eldar are in the works*, as are the Inquisition and Sisters of Battle (supposedly as seperate entities.) *Plastic models for the Hydra, Manticore, and Stormtroopers* are slated for Imperial Guard wave 3 releases. Games Workshop is "embarassed" by the Dark Eldar line, which has always been "their worst selling range, and the models were done in a two and a half month time frame, so it's not surprising that they're ugly as sin" and wants to take the time to *completely redo the range* from the ground up. Similarly, the Inquisition line is dated, and they want to completely redo that range as well-- in particular the Sisters of Battle.
No mention of Necrons was made, or anything involving Chaos beyond the next Daemons release, which will include more plastic kits including the Daemon Prince, but the specifics weren't discussed. 

The new Citadel Brushes are *IDENTICAL* to the previous brushes in every way except the color of the handle. The good news is that they're a little cheaper, but they're certainly not better than what they were. The head of North American Customer Service said he really didn't like how the company was marketing these brushes, because "they're the same crap we've always been selling, and we're pushing a water pot and a palette with them now. Seriously, people buy this stuff, and it baffles me, because everybody's got an old coffee mug and a paper plate, right?" So, basically, GW is lying to their consumer base about their brushes. 

*Games Workshop is -pissed- that people are going to websites other than theirs for information*, and not coming into local stores (particularly independent retailers, although that was possibly part of the trade seminar shpiel)-- the speaker specifically called out Bell of Lost Souls. Anything that they said in the other seminars should be taken with a large grain of salt, accordingly-- they want a sixty day release schedule to be known about, and anything else exists purely "to mess with the bloggers."
*
There are plans for a War of the Ring starter box,* and eventually, the kits will be repackaged in appropriate numbers for War of the Ring rather than Lord of the Rings. There are no plans to continue to develop Lord of the Rings as a skirmish game, and GW admitted that it was a bit of a failure, but focus in that area is squarely on War of the Ring now, and that will continue to be developed.

There is a plan to create a new website for North American retailers--* a myspace sort of thing for Warhammer*. The idea is to build the community, and get more people in the stores playing the games there, participating in the in-store tournaments, etc. I pointed out that they had to get rid of that annoying fucking tendency to try to get everyone involved to yell "Waaagh!" every five minutes in unison if they wanted people to show up, and I flat told them that I'd been at this for fifteen years, and it'd take an act of God to get me out of the hobby-- and the "Waaagh!-ing" made me seriously reconsider my position on the hobby. Yeah, I play with plastic spacemen. But I'm not a chode who lives in his mother's basement and goes to a store to yell "Waaagh" with a bunch of petulent twelve year olds who tell you to fuck off every two minutes.

Thats all folks...


----------



## nammy (May 25, 2009)

Thanks mucky very imformative =] cant wait for the de/sob redo, ive always loved playing fun games with these two armies, but hopefully after the redo those fun games may finally evolve!

Couldnt agree more with your last point tho, It's the reason a lot of people head for gaming clubs or online forums to seek advice/gaming, the people in the shop really do scare me sometimes >.<

There wasnt any news about space hulk at all was there?


----------



## Cole Deschain (Jun 14, 2008)

Just to chime in, since I actually got to go the GD Chi-Town on the company dime...

1. Product was no cheaper. So no, you missed no magical deals if you missed the event. 

2. Re- The brushes. Actually, I wouldn't call it "lying," they're simply preying upon the idea that the "black-handled ones were best." Apparently, they can only get and ship them in lots of twenty, which, speaking as a retail goon, baffles me. Reaper, for one, certainly has no such problem.

3. Lord of the Rings- A good company man would _never_ use the word "failure." However, he did admit that the lack of a starter kit for War of the Ring was doing neither retailers nor gamers any favors at all. The promised kit will supposedly have "more minis than you've ever seen in a starter kit." The bad news is, the time estimate was between one and two years. Methinks they fumbled the ball on that one.

4. To win a costume contest- Have breasts. Those who were there will know exactly what I mean. Apparently, Cleavage > Well-thought out, detailed costume work.

5. For all that the "Waaagh!" screaming fools annoyed me, the mobile games they had their staffers running were an excellent idea. I'm sure everyone's up on it, but they have painted and terrained sets for AoBR, BfSP, and MoM to do roving demos, or simply pick-up games. It certainly made the wait in the Forge World line more bearable.

6. The 90-day information blackout for new product is not going away. As the large-testicled squirrel mentioned, they're a bit pissy about websites *cough* spoiling their release plans. This fact made watching my fellow retail goons scrabble for information quite hilarious.

7. Space Hulk- According to a conversation I overheard, GWS has no open plans about Space Hulk. The staffer in question could "neither confirm nor deny" that anything was being done with it. Take that how you will.

8. All Guard going plastic- The boy from Warseer was just indulging in some little cartwheels over an existing GWS policy- namely, an effort to shift their entire range into plastic. Really, not news.


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot (May 6, 2008)

Games workshop are really beginning to piss me off. LoTR SBG was fine, all they did was make it into Warhammer fantasy, with some new shiny shit bolted on. Chaos dwarves are nice, but that bit with BoLS? WHAT THE FUCK ARE YOU PLAYING AT?! HAVING PEOPLE DISCUSS YOUR PRODUCT MEANS MORE SALES, RIGHT?! Damn, these guys are stupid.

My two cents


----------



## Allos (Nov 5, 2007)

I think that GW does not want people to get over hyped about their product. When things get over hyped and take a while to come out, people generally lose that flare for all the hype that was put out. This happened to myself with the WAR mmo, i wanted to play it, but then it came out and was just not in the mood to play.


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

Also, GW wants the web traffic on THEIR site, not an independent's. Now, if they did accurate pre-release stuff THERE, I'd have no argument. Ah, well.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Creon said:


> Also, GW wants the web traffic on THEIR site, not an independent's. Now, if they did accurate pre-release stuff THERE, I'd have no argument. Ah, well.


It's not about web traffic. It's about wanting to get people in their store. That information is a draw to get people into the store, where they will then be hard-sold on stuff they don't need, because that's how GW rolls.


----------



## the.alleycat.uk (Jun 11, 2009)

Allos said:


> I think that GW does not want people to get over hyped about their product. When things get over hyped and take a while to come out, people generally lose that flare for all the hype that was put out. This happened to myself with the WAR mmo, i wanted to play it, but then it came out and was just not in the mood to play.


Spot on, that is exactly why!

Honestly it's as simple as understanding human behaviour, especially that of hobbyists/collectors. When people see or hear about new stuff they get excited... over time that excitement fades.

If they want you to buy cool new stuff... it still has to be cool and new.


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

Dam! I was so exited about the all plastec regiments thing and now you say its a rumer 
</hope fo all vostryan army>

Chaos leigions would be Kool, but you couldnt get creative with paint and still match the fluff... wonder how theyll deal with that one. 

That plastec Stormie bit is intruiging, anyone going to crush my dreams there?


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

Just the same way as with the BA,BT and DA codex either you use the army with its colours or you make a off shoot of it.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I'll throw a BS on the brush thing, I seroulsy doubt that the old GW brushes were Kolinsky sable and if they where they are the most horridly made brush from that wonderful fur.


----------



## Judas Masias (Jun 5, 2008)

So was there any new info on the new Space Wolves Codex or model range?


----------



## Cole Deschain (Jun 14, 2008)

Judas Masias said:


> So was there any new info on the new Space Wolves Codex or model range?


No.

There were some of the same pictures we've had for months, and that's about it.


There was the usual blather about how Space Wolves are gonna be a retailer's wet dream because they'll "mate" with the standard Space Marne range, though.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

djinn24 said:


> I'll throw a BS on the brush thing, I seroulsy doubt that the old GW brushes were Kolinsky sable and if they where they are the most horridly made brush from that wonderful fur.


Oh, why hide it anymore? It doesn't matter. I'm the large-testicled squirrel. The speaker at the trade seminar, the head of North American Customer Service, flat told us that the brushes were the exact same thing they've been selling, but since the opinion has long been that the black handled brushes were somehow better, even though they were the same thing, GW has decided to give people what they want. They're just being really shady about how they market it. 

I long wondered if GW was lying about the Kolinsky sable content of the brushes, and because I have access to an academic-quality microscope for Geology, I bothered checking one of the hairs out one day against a Windsor Series 7. The hairs are VERY similar, to the point where I think it's a safe bet that GW does use sable hair-- just not the kind you think you're getting. 

For those of you who don't know, a sable is a kind of animal that's a bit like a weasel. The female has much finer hair than the male, and sable hair brushes are generally made from the female's tail hair. Thus, when GW says they're using sable, the assumption is that you're getting the good hair from the animal. 

While the price is a solid indicator that it's not the finest quality sable hair (A comparable high-quality sable brush made from 100% female tail hair runs about 30 bucks for a #0 or #1 round), after examining the brush and comparing it to a higher quality product, I think what GW is doing is using male hair (which is not as fine) and using hair from the body of the animal instead of the tail. 

P3 and Reaper both make sable hair brushes which are more economically priced compared to Windsor and Newton Series 7-- I use P3 and Reaper brushes, and they're made of a blend of male and female sable tail hair. They average $15-20 bucks a pop, and the difference is negligable as long as you take care of the brush.

So, yeah. You're right, Djinn-- GW brushes ARE the most horridly made sable brushes EVER. But technically, they're sable. 

I bought one of the "new" brushes prior to going to the trade seminar, and I was hard sold on them-- the staffer tried to sell me the whole set, saying these were "so much better than the old ones, and some real improvements had been made." I told him I just wanted one, to see for myself, because GW brushes in the past have been garbage and I've bought P3 and Reaper for years now since I pay my rent painting miniatures and can't use junky brushes and paints. When the speaker said they were the same thing, and GW was marketing them in a way that seems really shady, I was kind of pissed. While Cole Deschain is right-- GW is giving the customer what they want-- they're making false claims about their product, saying it's better when it's no different whatsoever from their previous version, which is what's shady about it.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Brushes brushes brushes, i would give my left testicle for a endless supply of GW red handle brushes and i still trawl ebay looking for people flogging them off. That said i would use the blue handle brushes to light my BBQ before i would paint with them.All comes down to needs of the many at the end of the day,your "AVERAGE" painter would see no benefit from paying for top notch £20 kolinsky sable, your average painter is never going to achieve a level of painting were anything more than the standard GW brush will suit them.Great painters know what brand and quality of brush they want/need and expecting GW to be knocking out anything near decent quality at the price they do is a joke when you look at the other hobby products they sell.
I wish i knew who produced the red ones so i could buy direct.


----------

